# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  إصدار >> أبــتـــاه << بصوت الرادود سيد علي الموسوي (( لتحميل بصيغة Rm / Mp3 ))

## My tears

*أصدار* 
*>> أبــتـــاه <<*
*لرادود الحسيني* 
*سيد علي الموسوي* 
*(( لتحميل بصيغة Rm ))* 
*/*
*\*
*/*
*\*
****قصة السيدة رقية (ع)**
*.. طفـلـه تحكـي قصـة السيدة رقية عليها السلام ..*
*.. جميـلـه جداً ..*
*/*
*ذي طفلة في الشام*
*\*
*بين الرضيع وزينب*
*/*
*الغضب العلوي*
*\*
*بدمك الدين تكمل*
*/*
*أنا الزهراء ياعباس*
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/*
*\*
*AlthQlin*

*--------------------------*

*(( لتحميل بصيغة Mp3 )) 
/
\
/
\
*قصة السيدة رقية (ع)*
.. طفـلـه تحكـي قصـة السيدة رقية عليها السلام ..
.. جميـلـه جداً ..
/
ذي طفلة في الشام
\
بين الرضيع وزينب
/
الغضب العلوي
\
بدمك الدين تكمل
/
أنا الزهراء ياعباس 
\
/
\
/
\*
*ShiaMedia*
*.. نســألكــم الدعــاء ..*
*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## ابو فاضل

يعطيكم الله الف عافية ومشكورين على هذه الروابط الجميلة ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## My tears

والله يعافيك خيو أبو فاضل .. 
ماجور إن شاء الله .. 
وتسلم على التعقيب .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## My tears

*.. تم توفير الإصدار بصيغة Mp3** ..

تحياتي  ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مشكورة اختي*
*عالعطاء المستمر*
*لا احرمنا الله من تواصلك وجهدك وطرحك الرائع*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## فيلسوف

مشكور اختي على الصيغ والله يعافيش ولا يحرمنا منك ومن عطاش المثمر

----------


## My tears

*القلب المرح & فيلسوف ..*
*حياكم الله ..* 
*ويسلم لي تعقيبكم ..* 
*وما ننحرم من هالتواجد ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------

